# Tivo Stream hangs during Step 2: Checking Activation Status



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure why its not here, but if you go on over to the TiVo support forums here:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11131788#e11131788

You'll find entry #17 which worked for me:

Based in the reports of the following steps resolving the issue regarding TiVo Streams failing during step 4.

1) On the TiVo iPad app, in the settings icon, select "System Information" under TiVo Stream

2) Scroll to the bottom and select "Make Service Call"

3) This can take some time to update the TiVo Stream. Return to this screen occasionally until the Software Update Status says "Pending Restart".

4) On the same screen, select "Restart TiVo Stream". This took 5 or so minutes for me

5) Go back and re-attempt TiVo Stream Setup.

We would like to request that those of you who have experienced the issue try the above steps and let us here at TiVo know the outcome. We would like to verify if this is a resolution that all customers can use. We appreciate any assistance you are willing to offer and thank you all for your patience while we work to resolve this issue. We appreciate all your assistance.

Thank you,

Kristina


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

I fixed this by going online and activating my stream. Once I logged in, entered the serial number, and activated it worked fine.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

My stream says 'Precondition failed' for status.

Will try this fix.


----------

